# Follow Pakistan Defence on twitter.



## Kompromat

We are back on twitter so do follow us by clicking the link below. Spread the word.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/942067606546026497
Team Pakistan Defence.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------

